# How Do You Cook Woodpigeon?



## UKHunters1 (Mar 27, 2013)

I Cook In A Pan With Many Herbs Etc 









How Do You Cook Woodpigeon?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Bone out the breast, double batter, deep fry and dip in half and half ketchup and tobasco with an ice cold smithwick's on the side.LOL


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Tell us more about the herbs you use please UKHunters1?

I'm pretty lazy and often just throw mine on the grill.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

oil the pan and fry litely on both sides.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

How about smokin' those little buggars with herbs stuffed up the inside, and the birds perched over a pan of brewski in the smoker?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

mmmmmm never had woodpigeon but im getn hungry here!

cheers gents, keep em coming


----------

